

How I Replaced 3 External Hard Drives with the Cloud - cdmckay
http://www.process.st/2014/08/how-to-backup-your-external-hard-drives-with-google-drive/

======
damian2000
The huge problem with this is upload time and bandwidth. For me at least to
upload 1TB to the cloud on my reasonably crappy speed ADSL+ connection (1 mbps
up, 4 mbps down) it would take more than 2000 hours, assuming constantly on
connection and no upload traffic limit.

